# Next Couple weeks



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like the weather for the next week or so is going to be mild.  It does not look good for T-day.  It will be limited runs at best.  Thoughts or insight into long term models?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2011)

Not only limited runs but limited areas.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

That's OK, I've got a load of leave to move after I get the woodlot landing cleared.  That exercise will take five pounds off and add a teeny bit more muscle.  all good for skiing.  I'll need the strength to carry around all the discount voucher!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Not only limited runs but limited areas.


 
Left that off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2011)

Give Highwaystar a call.  He's the weather expert.  He might challenge you to a forecast off though


----------



## JimG. (Nov 11, 2011)

Typical November weather...I wish I had gotten in on the early Plattekill action end Oct., the day it lasted anyway.

Hunter still says 11/19 but that's not going to happen. Thinking K will expand for real around T-giving and Hunter will open up first weekend December.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2011)

Just in a warm pattern right now... highs are setting up over the mid-Atlantic states summer style. Not only does that give us warm, sunny days but when storms do come in they head inland and bring all rain. 

We'll get there... IIRC last year didn't get going very fast either, but by mid-December we were chugging along and never looked back.


----------



## k123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Killington might be able to make a good amount late next week, and then it looks like the real snowmaking will start around the 23rd.  You never know with long range forecasts though


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this thread. Hoping it's as successful as the "Looks like no turns in October" thread was.


----------



## k123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. Hoping it's as successful as the "Looks like no turns in October" thread was.



+1 hopefully


----------



## nekweather (Nov 12, 2011)

November doesn't look promising for us snow lovers. So far we've seen cold air penetrate into the Northern Plains and Rockies, with an active jet stream allowing storms to run from the Arkansas/Texas region up into the Tennessee River Valley northeast to the Ohio Valley. This storm pattern allows warm air to surge north on the eastern side of the storm tracks. In all likely hood, If the jet continues flowing northeast, New England will stay in the warmer than normal weather, which is what I expect through the first half of the month or slightly longer. In the final 10-12 days of November, I would say it's likely that we'll see some chilly, polar air from Canada keeping the heaviest precipitation to our southwest and cutting off the warm air. However, it could raise the potential for clashes between cold and returning warmth/moisture, meaning snow or, more likely, mixed precipitation events would be possible on the back side of cool outbreaks in the second half of the month, after a mild and near or below normal precipitation first half. 

My Wish List to Mother Nature...GOD she can be such a bitch when it comes to snow.

1. Turn the mostly neutral to positive Arctic Oscillation towards a Negative phase
2. Stuck positive phase of the EPO & PDO needs to be negative.
3. Weak La Nina needs to screw it's balls on and strengthen.

Make sure you Bookmark Northeast Kingdom Weather


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 12, 2011)

And the funny thing is, the AO and NAO were positive/neutral with the Halloween surprise!  Go figure. 

Good to see you here NEK


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 12, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Typical November weather...I wish I had gotten in on the early Plattekill action end Oct., the day it lasted anyway.
> 
> Hunter still says 11/19 but that's not going to happen. Thinking K will expand for real around T-giving and Hunter will open up first weekend December.



Hunter plans on opening by Thankgiving weekend. Heard that from the Horse's mouth!


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

I spoke with Barry Burbank (Meteo WBZ-4) this afternoon and he commented that this is the strangest autum n he can remember in a long time.  Down here in the flatlands, lots of maples still have their leaves.  2 weeks behind.  It's interesting though, you can go from town to town and find great variations (probably the valley effect.)


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I spoke with Barry Burbank (Meteo WBZ-4) this afternoon and he commented that this is the strangest autum n he can remember in a long time.  Down here in the flatlands, lots of maples still have their leaves.  2 weeks behind.  It's interesting though, you can go from town to town and find great variations (probably the valley effect.)


Leaves finally started falling off the trees in earnest around here this past week. These last two weeks have had excellent muted oranges and reds. It was really hard to believe, probably better color during the first week of November than any time in October (at least if you are partial to darker oranges and reds like I am).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2011)

After a quick look at the weather temps look good Wed night on....Hoping it holds.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 13, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> After a quick look at the weather temps look good Wed night on....Hoping it holds.



I'm afraid it may be short-lived with high pressure ridging building in after the cool down. :-?


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2011)

Let us not forget...many an epic year has begun with a wimper...

Father Bigbog....


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 14, 2011)

There will be no giant dumps in November....







(someones gotta throw that out there to be proven completely wrong, right DHS?)


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2011)

Tday is early this but the long range temps during the day thru the end of the month do not look inviting for terrain expansion Kton and it does not look good for those not open yet.


----------

